# Any info greatly appreciated



## laraboo (Sep 9, 2005)

Hi there all anybody know of anyone getting preg at 46 naturally ie not with IVF
Im on my 2nd lot of clomd with 1 more to go then thats it told by cons dont need to go for IVF cos not needed as its just an age thing!!!!
Any news would be most welcome cos rapidly giving up hope thanks
Laraboo


----------



## Ellie.st (Mar 11, 2005)

Dear Laraboo
It is possible to get pregnant naturally at 46 but it's pretty unlikely generally (even for people with no fertility issues) and alot depends on your own circumstances/history - eg how close are you to menopause, what are your FSH levels, what's your family history re births in mid-40s, how long have you been ttc, have you been pregnant before etc.  Even with IVF, your chances will be pretty low unless you go for donor eggs, in which case your chances of success depend on the donor's age no yours.  (For example, if your donor is in her 20s, your chances will be the same as someone in their 20s).

By the way, I'm a bit puzzled by your consultant saying that you don't "need" IVF. Although age is obviously a very big factor when ttc, how does he know that there aren't other factors?  For example, we've been ttc for nine years now (ie since I was 33) and are "unexplained" (ie tests haven't shown up any problems).  Although my age is a factor now (and probably the biggest single factor now), there has obviously been some other factor which has been causing a problem since my 30s and IVF is indicated in these circumstances.  Have you had any other tests to rule out specific problems such as blocked tubes, blood clotting/immune issues/chromosome issues etc?  In any case, whether you have a specific problem or not, IVF might give you a slightly better chance than trying naturally -  ie a case  not of "needing" IVF but of trying it to boost your chances a bit.

Being realistic, the chances of success (naturally or with IVF) in your 40s are very low (but get higher if you go for the donor eggs option). However, that doesn't mean you should give up if you want to try IVF (or IUI) etc. At your age, you will have to self-fund in any case - some clinics may not want to treat you but there are others who will offer treatment.  In my opinion, for what it's worth, if you want to try IVF you should go for it.  The chances of success are low but at least you will know that you have tried everything possible.  

Best wishes

Ellie


----------



## laraboo (Sep 9, 2005)

Thankyou Ellie for your reply yes I have been checked for clotting ,chromosomes etc and all ok the reason why cons said dont go for IVF is that I have already concieved naturally twice and last time at the age of 44 so no problem with concieving and /or maintaining a pregnancy  he said if anyone offered ivf in view of my history then ( they would be robbing me) so as it costs so much and we cant really afford it I think that it would be a waste of money in our situation.
But I know what you mean about exploring all the options.
I know the chances are pretty slim now but I try and remain positive whilst im on the clomid when thats finished I dont know what ill be like !!!
We dont want to go for donor eggs however and i know that the age thing would be that of the donor.
You havnt mentioned whether youve been on clomid yourself but at least if you have had all the tests and there ok there is hope or would you rather have had something? at least you would know why.
keep positive wishing you the best of luck
Laraboo


----------



## Ellie.st (Mar 11, 2005)

Dear Laraboo
Keeping my fingers crossed that the Clomid works for you.  If it doesn't, you can always think about what you want to do next.  Have you had a look at the secondary infertility board on this site? You might find someone there in a similar position to yourself who could offer some advice.  As for me, well, I can't decide whether not finding anything wrong in tests is good or bad.  In a way, finding a reason for our problems would be a relief and, if it couldn't be treated, then at least we would have some "closure" and be able to move on (even though it would take some time to accept).  However, on the other hand, all my results are fine and my two IVF cycles to date have gone well (apart from the BFNs, obviously ...), so there is still some hope that something might just happen.  And you never know, if all your tests are OK, it might still happen for you too.  Don't give up just yet!

Good luck

Ellie


----------



## jags (Feb 15, 2006)

Hi,

Has your partner had any tests yet? It might be worth checking - something might have changed since the last time you conceived. Don't assume that it's all down to your age. I've read that 40% of fertility issues are male factor related - and it doesnt cost much to find out. Also - have you considered IUI with the clomid cycle, it might increase your chances a bit and again it's not that expensive? 

Jags


----------



## Plink (Mar 24, 2004)

hi laraboo

it may be worth checking other sites aswell as this one ie mothers over 40 have a list of natural conceptions (and a few assisted) who conceived well into their forties. I think fertility varies (in a couple aswell as just the woman) On Mother 35plus there is a 47y old lady who is expoecting (natural conception) and there is a weblink (you never know if its accurate I feel) of ladies 45+ with viable pregnancies.
Your consultant sounds quite balanced and maybe right.
IVF is used but in certain cases may not be the treatment thats right, for you.........
I also think your chances sound higher than average as you had a baby at 44. I think that multigravid ladies seem to be the ones  (from reading posts) that keep conceiving in their forties but I mean women who have had several other pregnancies prior to that (but then again, there are natural conceptions in ladies on here who met their partner late and are only ttc in their forties for the first time)

I think the conclusion is to keep an open (healthy!) mind!  Not that easy, I grant you!

Sent you IM too, thanks
Plink x


----------

